# Reglages Azureus



## dealerdopinions (4 Février 2007)

bonjour à tous,
depuis hier je tente désesperement de faire fonctionner Azureus sur mon macbook proSeulement voilà le débit atteint des vitesse quasi nulles voire inexistantesmon indicateur de santé est en jaune et passe de temps en temps au gris voir au rouge ,  Pourtant j'ai désactivé mon coupe feu via les préférences sytème
Alors que dois je faire ? Comment faut-il configurer  ?

Merci de votre aide.

a+


----------



## fable (4 Février 2007)

Sa dépend du torrent que tu utilise (beaucoup de seeders ou pas), de ta connexion web, ...
Sinon, je te conseil Transmission, bcp plus convivial que Azureus


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Février 2007)

Et qui consomme beaucoup moins qu'azureus.....

Le seul truc qui manque, c'est de pouvoir sélectionner les parties des torrents que l'on veut ou pas....


----------



## fable (4 Février 2007)

Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "pouvoir sélectionner les parties des torrents que l'on veut ou pas " :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Février 2007)

fable a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "pouvoir sélectionner les parties des torrents que l'on veut ou pas " :mouais:



Ben lorsqu'un torrent est composé de plusieurs fichiers, comme je ne sais pas, deux pistes audio et que l'on veut uniquement la première, dans azureus on peut sélectionner "ne pas télécharger" sur l'autre fichier 

Donc on ne télécharge uniquement ce que l'on a besoin


----------



## fable (4 Février 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ben lorsqu'un torrent est composé de plusieurs fichiers, comme je ne sais pas, deux pistes audio et que l'on veut uniquement la première, dans azureus on peut sélectionner "ne pas télécharger" sur l'autre fichier
> 
> Donc on ne télécharge uniquement ce que l'on a besoin


aaaaaaaaaaaaaah ooooooooooook&#233; !

bin nan je connaissais pas, remarque j'en ai jamais eu besoin


----------



## dealerdopinions (4 Février 2007)

je suis connecté à internet en wifi via airport intégécela peutil y avoir incidence sur la config azureus ? si oui que doisje faire ?


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

Salut, t'as onfigurer aussi ton routeur?ouverture des ports,IP fixe?
Moi le problème avec azureus c'est que le NAT passe par toutes les couleurs gris,rouge,vert et jaune
Le plus drole c'est que meme qund il me met que je suis bloqué par le parefeu(voyant rouge) je dll quand meme a 90ko/s!!! 
Et pourtant le test NAT est Ok j'ai fixé mon IP, j'ai ouvert les ports et configurer le parefeu de mon mac pour qu'il laisse faire azureus!
Au moins je télécharge normalement meme si le voyant NAT n'est pas de la bonne couleur


----------



## dealerdopinions (4 Février 2007)

Moi la vitesse pour le momment c 3k 
Le pare-feux est desactivécomment dois je faire pour configurer une zadresse ip fixe ?


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

t'es connecté par airport ou par cable ethernet?
Moi je suis connecté par airport. Je vais dans préférence systéme/réseau je clic sur configurer puis TCP/IP
Dans configuration IPv4 je choisi manuellement
Adresse IP tu rentre une adresse IP du genre 192.XXX.XXX.XX
Sous réseau il se met automatiquement
Routeur c'est l'adresse IP de ton routeur (celle que tu tapes dans ton navigateur pour accéder à la configuration du routeur)
Serveur DNS c'a dépend de ton FAI fais une recherche dans google.


----------



## dealerdopinions (4 Février 2007)

je suis connecté via airportsans cable ethernet
Mais si je reconfigure tcp/ip je ne risque pas de ne plus avoir de conection internet ?


----------



## dealerdopinions (4 Février 2007)

une fois que j'ai fais cela comment faire pour communiqué ces données  sur azureus ?


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

Nan, si au pire sa foire dans TCP/IP tu ne choisis plus manuellement mais comme c'était avant.
voila aussi un lien http://fr.azureuswiki.com/index.php/Infos_supplémentaires pour bien régleé azureus au niveau de la vitesse
Et t'as fait le test nat sur azureus? Il te met OK?


----------



## dealerdopinions (4 Février 2007)

non justement il me met nat problem j'ai ete voir sur wiki j'ai même rentre mon adresse ip dans les options azureus/ uPnPtoujours rien


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

Déjà t'a fixé ton IP? ce que je t'es expliqué plus haut?


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

Maintenant faut que t'aille voir dans la configuration de ton routeur. C'est quoi ton FAI et le modèle de tonn routeur?


----------



## dealerdopinions (4 Février 2007)

mon FA i est noosmon routeur alors là no sé ?!


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

Tu sais accéder a ton routeur?


----------



## dealerdopinions (4 Février 2007)

non pas du tout !


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

t'on adresse IP resemble a quoi?
normalement tu peux le voir dans TCP/IP


----------



## dealerdopinions (4 Février 2007)

c vraiment ultra sympa de m'aider de la sorte !!!!!! 
Mon adresse ip ressemble à 192.xxx.x.xx


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

essaye dans ton navigateur de taper http://192.xxx.x.1
                                                         ou  192.xxx.x.0
en remplacant les x par tes numéros


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

Si tu arrives a accéder a ton routeur tu ouvres les ports 49152 par exemples en TCP/UDP tu  peut donner un nom normalement  azureus et tu l'associe a ton adresse IP que t'as fixé tout a l'heure dans les préférences systèmes (TCP/IP)
Si tu refet un test nat il devrait marqué OK et ton voyant devrait passer au vert


----------



## dealerdopinions (4 Février 2007)

je viens de le faire, et la une fenetre apparait en me demandant d'ouvrir une session avec mon nom et mot de passe que dois je faire ensuite ?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Février 2007)

dealerdopinions a dit:


> je viens de le faire, et la une fenetre apparait en me demandant d'ouvrir une session avec mon nom et mot de passe que dois je faire ensuite ?



admin / admin


----------



## dealerdopinions (4 Février 2007)

décidement je dois être le boulet du forum aujourd'hui lorsque je tape admin,/ admin il me dit que mon mot de passe n'est pas bon  est-ce que le mot de passe peut être la clès wep ?


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

va voir sur le site de ton FAI et regarde dans les rubriques ils doivent te dire quel mot de passe et quelle login utiliser pour accéder a ton routeur


----------



## dealerdopinions (4 Février 2007)

je suis chez noosimpossible de trouve quoique ce soit sur leur site concernant ce problème de routeur
Je suis verni aujourd'hui:rose:


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

en tout cas si tu trouves t'as plus qu'a ouvrir les bons ports l'associé a ton ip fixe et azureus téléchargeras comme jamais


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

Et moi je n'ai toujours pas régler mon problème.
Pourquoi dès fois il me met que je suis bloqué par le parefeu et 10 min après je suis Ok niveau NAT sans rien avoir changé


----------



## dealerdopinions (4 Février 2007)

En tout merci je v essayer mais juste une dernière question : dois-je a tout pris contacter mon FAI pour le routeur ?


----------



## BlamE (4 Février 2007)

Si tu ne retrouves pas les mots de passe ou login ou qu'ils ne marchent pas je vois pas d'autre solution que de les appeler. Ou essaye un reset du routeur pour le remettre en configuration d'usine


----------



## lyra (10 Février 2007)

j'ai quelques petits problemes avec azureus aussi, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider 

mes vitesses de telechargement sont hyper faibles voir nulles, meme pour des torrent avec beaucoup de sources.
et pourtant j'ai mappé un port, ma NAT est ok, mes smileys quasi toujours verts. j'ai cherché un peu partout sur le net, et j'ai fait les configurations recommandées, mais je comprends toujours pas.
et bizarrement les vitesses d'envoi sont plus elevées que celles de reception :mouais: 

si quelqu'un a une petite aide a me proposer ca serait gentil


----------



## Marsellus (11 Février 2007)

pour les torrents, deja, il faut regler son up a environ 1/3 de son max. Si par exemple tu as un debit montant max de 30 ko, tu regle ton up max dans azureus a 10-12 ko environ. Ca evite que azureus te bouffe toute ta bande passante pour surfer a cot&#233;.

Et puis ca depend aussi du torrent, s'il y a des sources, ou des leechers....


----------



## lyra (11 Février 2007)

merci pour les conseils.
j'ai changé ca, mais j'ai une connection a 30M avec une vitesse de transmission de plus de 2 000 ko/s, donc ca devrait pas trop influencer ca, non?
et meme avec des torrent avec beaucoup de seeds ca bug encore.

sinon je crois que j'ai un probleme avec l'UPnP, d'apres ce que j'ai compris c'est pour mapper les ports, je l'ai activé, mais il me met souvent qu'il y a eu une deconnection avec l'UPnP. :mouais:


----------



## t2892i (3 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
je me pose une question à propos d'Azureus, je profite donc de cette discussion... 
Un torrent avec 0 sources, mais un certain nombre de clients peut il etre téléchargé ? 
Je sais qu'une source est une "personne" qui poqqède le fichier dans son intégralité, et les clients, des personnes ne le possedant pas entièrement. c'est pour cela que je me pose la question ci dessus...


----------



## Marsellus (3 Mars 2007)

Cela peut arriver, si les leechers ont a eux tous au moins une version complete du fichier.

Cela dit, il est plus fr&#233;quent de trouver 0 source, et 50 gars derri&#232;res a 80 ou 90 &#37;, attendant d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment qu'une source arrive


----------



## t2892i (4 Mars 2007)

Ok, merci pour ta reponse 
Bon j'ai plus qu'à esperer qu'une source arrive vite, ou qu'ils ont tous un bout du fichier alors...


----------

